# مساعدة : مشروع تخرج



## AMA_ENG (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لدي مشروع تخرج بعنوان إدارة الشبكات 
Network management
======
ولكني لا اعلم من أين ابدا , قرأت العديد من الكتب ولم اتوصل الي منهاجية معينة للقيام بالبحث 
فأرجو من لديه علم بهذا الموضوع ان يقوللي ما هي العناوين الرئيسية والمهمة في هذا المجال لأقوم بالحث عنها ولكم جزيل الشكر .
-------------------


----------



## M.Hamid (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 


مرحباً أخي الكريم أرجو لك التوفيق والسداد في مشروعك 


بخصوص العناوين الرئيسية لمشروعك وهو في إدارة الشبكات 


انا لدي صديق أكمل مشروعه في الفترة السابقة وكانت نتيجته ممتازة في إدارة الشبكات 


سأحاول سرد بعض العناوين من المشروع .

...........................الفصل الأول........................... 

شبكات الحاسوب 
مكونات شبكات الحاسوب
شبكات الند للند 
شبكات الخادم والزبون
تعريف وأهداف إدارة الشبكات
لمحة تاريخية على إدارة الشبكات
نظام إدارة الشبكات
ما الحاجة إلى نظام إدارة الشبكات
نموذج ISO لإدارة الشبكات
إدارة الاداء
إدارة الاعداد
إدارة المحاسبة
إدارة الاخطاء
إدارة الامن
مسؤول الشبكة
مهام مسؤول الشبكة
التخطيط لحل مشاكل الشبكات
خطة إدارة الشبكة
إجراءات الوقاية من مشاكل الشبكة
الاسلوب المنهجي لحل مشاكل الشبكة
...........................الفصل الثاني .................................
برتوكول إدارة الشبكة smmp 
تعريف برتوكول إدارة الشبكة 
مكونات شبكات برتوكول smmp 
مكونات الإدرة لبرتوكول smmp 
قاعدة معلومات الإدارة smi
اصدارات برتوكول الشبكة البسيط
الاصدار الاول
الاصدار الثاني 
الاصدار الثالث
برتوكول التحكم برسائل الانترنت icmp
علاقة برتوكول ICMP ببرتوكول IP 
انواع رسائل برتوكول ICMP
رسائل التبليغ عن الاخطاء
رسالة Destination Unreachable 
رسالة Source Quench 
رسالة Time Exceeded
رسالة Paramter Problem 
رسالة Redirection 
رسائل الاستعلام 
رسائل Echo Request &Reply
رسائل Time Stamp Request
رسائل Address Mask Request &Reply
رسائل Router Soliciation & Advertisement 
............................ الفصل الثالث................................

برنامج إدارة الشبكة 
برنامج IDEAL Administration
برنامج Alchemy Network Inventory 
برنامج GFI Network Server 7.0 
برنامج ISA Server 2004 
برنامج IP Tools
برنامج Bandwidth Controller 


نتمني لك التوفيق 


في أمان الله


----------

